# Shipping Bullion



## Balder (17 October 2010)

HELP please.

Wondered if anybody had any experience or guidance of shipping bullion abroad? 

My current situation is one of early stage planning a move to Oz from U.K. I'm a canadian expat, but with Australian spouse (with family near Jilliby, N.S.W to be precise) Whilst there are people like BullionVault that enable such obstacles to be easily overcome, I have a reasonable collection of coins i'm reluctant to sell and rebuy in any other form.

So any advice on shipping and insurance is sought at this early stage. Arranging transit for other items and insurance is one thing, but i'm a bit concerned about insuring bullion shipment and the practicalities.

Any useful hints much appreciated. Hopefully i've asked the question in the right forum section


----------



## prawn_86 (17 October 2010)

Depending on the size of the collection, but couldnt you take them as carry-on luggage with you?

Also, check out my signature if you want some great Aussie travel info


----------



## Balder (17 October 2010)

prawn_86 said:


> Depending on the size of the collection, but couldnt you take them as carry-on luggage with you?
> 
> Also, check out my signature if you want some great Aussie travel info




Size and quantity would make it impractical including ASE's, Britannia's and Maples. So would have to ship somehow, hence insurance question? No problem sending smaller batches at a time I guess, as family able to recieve in advance, although this may outweigh cost savings of selling up and re-buying? Genuinely don't know.

Plenty of time to sort issues, as all being well it will happen late next year. Just doing initial planning on lots and this crossed my mind as problematic; will consider your links


----------

